# Can a Mod please help?



## Silversage (Jun 22, 2009)

Can someone block this Elira person from sending PM's touting a cookbook?  It appears the request for a return receipt in the PM is just fishing for emails.

Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2009)

Silversage said:


> Can someone block this Elira person from sending PM's touting a cookbook?  It appears the request for a return receipt in the PM is just fishing for emails.
> 
> Thanks.




This has been taken care of.  The person is no longer around.


----------

